# Transmission Swap Options



## lacerdarafael (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello guys. So, I'm from Brazil and I'm planning to do a 2.5l swap into a VW Gol (for those who don't know, it's a brazilian compact car, I'll put some photos so that you can see a Gol). This is a car that is going to be used only on track days, so I need a manual transmission. 
But, in Brazil the 2.5 Jetta (we didn't had the 2.5 Golf) was sold only with the Tiptronic transmission, making it very hard to find one with a manual transmission. I think that only 4 cars with the manual trans came to Brazil. Ok, but we do have some other cars from VW/Audi that were sold with a manual transmission: the 1.8T Golf GTI MK4, with a 6 speed trans, and also the Audi A3 8L, with the 5 speed and the 6 speed trans. I don't know the model/code of those transmissions, but I was wondering if you guys would know if a manual transmission swap, with one of those transmissions I said, would be possible?
Sorry if I didn't make myself very clear, english is not my native language. Oh, and this is how a VW Gol looks like:

https://imgur.com/a/aL90ZbY


----------



## lacerdarafael (Oct 26, 2018)

hey guys, no one knows?


----------



## Drakama (Aug 21, 2016)

02j from a mkiv should work. Idk about the six speed, but a mkiv five speed should bolt up if you shave off some of the unused metal at the top of the bell housing. Same bolt pattern and everything. Just run a G60 flywheel with a vr6 228mm (I belive) clutch and pressure plate. Doing same into my mkiv.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

lacerdarafael said:


> hey guys, no one knows?


I'll try to help you.

Every 4 cilinder manual transmission from VW/Audi models with transverse engines from 1.8 L-2.0L bolts up to the 5 cilinder block.
Even the very old golf1 GTI transmission does.
The only thing you have to watch for is mensioned already you have to take some material of from the upper side. If you don't, the distritribution case could be damaged and the transmission is not connected to the engine the way it should.
So you have a lot of opportunitys for your car, however, your car is not for "normal" use.
To give you some realy good advice I should know a few things:

- is your engine force inducted (turbo or compressor) or n.a.
- what kind of track you are going to use (drag strip, track with long straight parts or a lot of curves and only short straight parts
- what is the weight of the car
- which tyre dimension you are going to use.
- is your car only FWD or AWD

Give me your mail address, it's easyer to communicate via the "normal" mail if you have a lot of questions.

Stef.


----------



## lacerdarafael (Oct 26, 2018)

good to know that the transmission is compatible with the engine, Stef.
okay, so answering your questions:
-the engine will be n/a. i pretend on doing an n/a preparation, but at the beginning the engine will remain stock.
-i'll be using the car just on track days on some of the brazilian circuits, like Interlagos.
-about the weight, with all the reliefs i'm planning to do, i think it will bee near 860kg (2116 lbs),
-i'm thinking about using toyo's r888r. the dimensions are 205/50/15 on all 4 corners. i'm also thinking about using wider tires at the front (225/50/15) and narrow ones in the rear (195/50/15), but i need to search a little more to see if this will improve the car handling.
-the car is FWD.

i'll PM you sending you my e-mail.


----------



## lacerdarafael (Oct 26, 2018)

stef 4x4 said:


> I'll try to help you.
> 
> Every 4 cilinder manual transmission from VW/Audi models with transverse engines from 1.8 L-2.0L bolts up to the 5 cilinder block.
> Even the very old golf1 GTI transmission does.
> ...



good to know that the transmission is compatible with the engine, Stef.
okay, so answering your questions:
-the engine will be n/a. i pretend on doing an n/a preparation, but at the beginning the engine will remain stock.
-i'll be using the car just on track days on some of the brazilian circuits, like Interlagos.
-about the weight, with all the reliefs i'm planning to do, i think it will bee near 860kg (2116 lbs),
-i'm thinking about using toyo's r888r. the dimensions are 205/50/15 on all 4 corners. i'm also thinking about using wider tires at the front (225/50/15) and narrow ones in the rear (195/50/15), but i need to search a little more to see if this will improve the car handling.
-the car is FWD.

i'll PM you sending you my e-mail.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

lacerdarafael said:


> good to know that the transmission is compatible with the engine, Stef.
> okay, so answering your questions:
> -the engine will be n/a. i pretend on doing an n/a preparation, but at the beginning the engine will remain stock.
> -i'll be using the car just on track days on some of the brazilian circuits, like Interlagos.
> ...


Thanks for the answer.

Because the car should be about 860 kg and the engine has not a high torque level you don't need a very strong gearbox i.m.o..
The engine will rev up to 7500/min, perhaps a little bit more and will have about 240 Nm I guess.
A 02A/J/S type gearbox will do I think.
You need the longest possible first gears: 3.3 and 1.94. Those are o.a. in the CDA and CCM gearbox codes(golf3 16V and VR6). 
What will be the best rest gears depends on the circuit you are going to drive.
On a circuit with long straights I should prefer 1.31, 1.03 or 1.09 and 0.84 as 3, 4 and 5th gear.
Are the straights short 1.36 or even 1.47 as 3th gear should be better I think. The 4th gear should be 1.09. I don't think you will use a 5th gear on such a circuit.
The gears I have mentioned are OEM gears, if you want other gears you should look what firms as Quaife are selling.
The final reduction you should use depends also from the circuit and the tyres you are going to use.
4.24, 3.94, 3.68, 3.65, 3.45, 3.39 and 3.16 are OEM final reductions.
I should start with a 3.94 one. You can change later on if you have got some experiences.
You don't need a 02S (6 gears) gearbox I think, the lost of "shifting time" will not be compensated by better acceleration/gears i.m.o..
If you are searching for gears are can help you perhaps, I have some stuff laying around in my garage.

Stef.


----------

